# 9-25 oval office



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone up for the usual BBB at the office tonight? i can sure go for a couple cold ones.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

will try but have a lot of running to do tonight.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Man..I could go for a couple cold ones right now...Wish I was gonna be in town tonight I'd definitely be there. Everybody needs to go on up there and have a good time...guaranteed laughs!! Yall take care and I know yall will all have your usual "DD"...Safety First!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't go.... getting some prices on stuff.... and ceiliing fan getting installed. Wooohoooooo :letsparty :letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob, I'm down.........I could REALLY go for a cold one!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there as usual.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

alright we got the start of a party and the 1st rounds on me. see ya'all around 6.


----------

